
Show HN: Cryptographically random strings with zero clicks - connorlanigan
https://random.connorlanigan.com
======
connorlanigan
Whenever I need random data for something (as a password, a token, a seed, a
server-side secret...) and google for a generator, I always end up on
random.org, entering the same configuration, clicking the same checkboxes and
clicking the same button. This takes an unnecessary amount of time.

I built this website that uses secure defaults and immediately presents you
with a string of random data generated locally in your browser. It uses the
Web Crypto API [1] for obtaining strong randomness. It's running on Cloudflare
to be as fast as possible.

[1] [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Web_Crypto_...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Web_Crypto_API)

~~~
bloak
You'd use a _website_ and a _web browser_ for generating random data for a
_password_ or a _server-side secret_? What's wrong with "head -c 16
/dev/urandom | base64"? (Except that it assumes Linux.)

------
susam
What I usually do for this is run the following command on shell:

    
    
        LC_CTYPE=C tr -dc [:alnum:] < /dev/urandom | head -c 20; echo
    

Works on both macOS and Linux. See
[https://twitter.com/susam/status/1160420869862117377](https://twitter.com/susam/status/1160420869862117377)
for a screenshot.

